# BSH 2.0T FSI Engine Stability Thread



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*BSH 2.0T FSI Engine Mounts *











As we are sure you’ve noticed the factory motor mounts have a ton of give in them, the BSH billet mounts reduce the ability of the engine to flex back by incorporating 78a durometer bushings and the billet bodies to hold them. This bushing set does a great job of limiting movement while still maintaining an acceptable level of comfort needed to be used on a daily driven street car. This will both greatly enhances the fun factor and performance of the car and also removes the all too common problem of blowing out the factory mounts on your higher powered setup.



*BSH 2.0T FSI Torque Mount Insert *









Under hard acceleration, your entire engine and transmission actually rotate due to the soft rubber used in the factory bushings. While the soft factory bushings do a good job of dampening engine vibration, they can also create a rubbery, vague response from the vehicle..

The BSH torque arm insert works in concert with the OE rubber bushing. With the insert installed, you car's throttle response will feel better and your shifts will feel more crisp and defined as the urethane reinforcement will aid in limiting the amount the engine can rock back under acceleration

*BSH 2.0T FSI Pendulum Mount *









The kit is a three piece design, a main body, an intermediate body, and a polyurethane sub frame insert. Each component has been designed to accomplish rock solid performance, easy to maintain, and aesthetic enhancement of the respective part of the car. The mount is constructed from billet aluminum right here in our in house machine shop and supplied with OEM high tensile strength hardware. This mount was designed for performance and provides a drastic difference in the stability when accelerating, Shifting, and braking. 

*BSH Billet Engine Mount:* 









This kit has a 5 piece design, billet aluminum base, tops, and mounting arms, a 30 ton compression fit stainless steel center shaft, and polyurethane bushings. These reinforced mounts are perfect for the enthusiast who is looking to get the most from their car as they will allow more energy to be transferred to the wheels instead of absorbing the energy into the soft rubber 

*BSH Billet Transmission Mount:* 









This kit has a 5 piece design, billet aluminum base, tops, and mounting arms, a 30 ton compression fit stainless steel center shaft, and polyurethane bushings These reinforced mounts are perfect for the enthusiast who is looking to get the most from their car as they will allow more energy to be transferred to the wheels instead of absorbing the energy into the soft rubber.



*Benefits:*


Significantly reduced engine movement.
More feedback from the engine
Greatly reduced wheel hop
More defined throttle input
Smoother shifts for both DSG and Manual cars


*Includes:*


Billet Aluminum Bodies
Two piece base with compression fit stainless steel center shaft
78a durometer bushings
Grade 10.9 zinc plated hardware
Black anodized finish


*Application Guide:*

The following vehicles have been confirmed for fitment. If your application is not listed and you would like to check with us, or if you see an application not listed that you know will work, please post up or email [email protected] and we will get it listed.


VW MK5 GTI 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 GLI 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 Jetta 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW Eos 2.0T FSI Transverse
Audi A3 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW Skoda Octavia 2.0T FSI Transverse











*In Stock:*

These products are considered a normal stock item and will typically ship the same day as ordered. If there is a delay in your order you will be emailed promptly with a lead time and options. 

*Local Pickup or Fastest Shipping:*

North American Motorsports - New York

PG Performance - BC Canada

*Ordering:*

To place an order for the *BSH 2.0T FSI Torque Mount Insert *, *BSH 2.0T FSI Pendulum Mount *, *BSH Billet Engine Mount:* , or the *BSH Billet Transmission Mount:*  follow the proper link to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers.
If you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, please give us a call or email so we can help you to arrange. 

*Shipping:*

All orders will be shipped FedEX.
International shipping is available through our online store. For multi piece orders please contact us for shipping quotes.

*Hours of Operations:*

Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we stay home but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

*Contact info:*

Phone: 602-606-7973
E-Mail: [email protected]











We thank you for choosing our products and look forward to working with you from start to finish on your project.

​


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

reserved


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

I have the BSH dogbone and think its the bomb dizzle. One of the best mods I've put on the car to date :thumbup:


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

You should consider the two front mounts. It really evens out the feel of everything.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

broccliman said:


> I have the BSH dogbone and think its the bomb dizzle. One of the best mods I've put on the car to date :thumbup:


 ill let you take a ride in my car if you want to feel what the full mount kit and RSB feels like. :thumbup: 

other than the Meth, its my most favorite set of mods.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

How does one fit the side engine mount if one's catch can uses the oem engine mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

You use the Factory bolt with the stud on it and the spacer we provide in the kit.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Have all three mounts, makes a big difference. Eliminates wheel hopping, takes the slop out under hard acceleration. Car feels more responsive. Added bonus it sounds better, more aggressive. These are high quality parts. 

If you're serious about performance these should be on your short list.


----------



## talboost20 (Dec 14, 2010)

hy 
i buy one kit of engine mouth and trans wath is the torques spec? 

thanks


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

-Engine Mount Torque Spec 
Mount to body – 30ft lbs / Mount to Engine - 44 Ft lbs 
Mount top Bolt - 30ft lbs / Bracket to Body 18ft lbs 
Support engine from below 
Must use a torque wrench 
Recheck torque after 200 miles 

-Transmission Mount Torque Spec 
Mount to Body – 30ft lbs / Mount to Transmission - 44 Ft lbs 
Mount top Bolt - 30ft lbs 
Install one mount at a time 
Support engine from below 
Must use a torque wrench 
Recheck torque after 200 miles


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

All new shopping experience at www.bshspeedshop.com. New interactive order updates, 1 screen checkout, easier to manage back end and so on. There is still more to do but the store is up and open for business.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

are you guys going to have a special at waterfest for the complete fsi kit ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

pootey said:


> are you guys going to have a special at waterfest for the complete fsi kit ?


we are always going to have coverage at waterfest but why wait till then. We are constantly running weekly and biweekly specials on our face book page. you should like our fan page and get in on the action!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Drew is werD (Aug 17, 2007)

I have seen it mentioned in this thread and others that there is an added sound, Is this just because the engine is has less wiggle and a better grip on pushing out power due to an upgrade on mounts? What kind of sound? 

Mounts and sway bars are my next upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

The sound comes from the small amount of extra vibration due to the engine being more securely fastened to the chassis.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

engine and trans mounts are in (along with a timing belt change)....

shifts are noticeably crisper....

final verdict on NVH (will be more than stock anyway).... once the "break-in" occurs... say maybe a week or so later....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Go to www.bshspeedshop.com and enter in waterfest11 for a discount!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: waterfest11 to get your 11% off all BSH products.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: *waterfest11 to get your 11% off ALL BSH products. SALES ENDS SUNDAY!*


----------

